# NT Women?



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Dear NT Women, where are you? Why are you so hard to find in person? 

I think this would solve many of my life problems.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Dunno what you are talking about..

There are a lot of NT women, you just need to learn where to look.
And that depends on which NT you want to find.


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

Law school might be one place? Well, I'm in one and there's a fair share of NT ladies


----------



## anon1234 (May 15, 2013)

Lets be honest, most of us are hiding on the internet 

I would probably be hard to pick out as an NT at first glance. You have to have real conversations with me for it to show.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

It depends on the situation, but for the most part, I look like an ESTP in the real world. You need to spend some time with me before my INTJ starts to show.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Idk, I spend too much time squeezing my way out of social environments to really be found. In classes, I do an awful amount of listening and rarely any talking. I'm majoring in economics and there are a fair share of STJs and NTs (which I honestly wasn't expecting) present in most of my economic-specific classes (just from the basics that I hear from them when they comment/get into discussion). 

Perhaps it's very easy for some of us to fall under the radar.

If you're very much interested in finding them, maybe the best (most sure(?)) way would be over the internet.


----------



## cannamella (Mar 25, 2014)

NT ladies.... Uhh not sure. Those who read books?


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Those are the ones sitting in the corner of the room, either observing everything at the same time or completely oblivious to everything. It depends on the kind of NT you are talking about.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

As said, it depends on the NT. 

In public, Ni/Te are the ones frustrated with the lack of efficiency in the service, layout, or wait.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Kathy Kane said:


> As said, it depends on the NT.
> 
> In public, Ni/Te are the ones frustrated with the lack of efficiency in the service, layout, or wait.


Not to be confused with ISTP girls who are the ones frustrated with the lack of efficiency in the service, layout, or wait along with everything else.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Not to be confused with ISTP girls who are the ones frustrated with the lack of efficiency in the service, layout, or wait along with everything else.


I'm not sure why someone with Se is your example, SJ would make sense. Still, NT women aren't all the anti-social shy people in the corner.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Kathy Kane said:


> I'm not sure why someone with Se is your example, SJ would make sense. Still, NT women aren't all the anti-social shy people in the corner.


Relax.. It was just a joke. Plus, ISTPs are very very frustrated with their environment. 

And I dont remember claiming NT women were antisocial :kitteh:


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

We're the ones who don't care much for dating, so we're not that easy to find. We're here, just not ...out there. :laughing:


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Relax.. It was just a joke. Plus, ISTPs are very very frustrated with their environment.
> 
> And I dont remember claiming NT women were antisocial :kitteh:


I'm just chillin on my couch reading this forum. 

My comment wasn't necessarily at you, but just adding another perspective. Though, I would be the one reading in the corner stewing about the obvious flaws and hoping to get out of there faster. ENTs would probably vocalize their irritation. 

I'd think ISTPs would engage Se in public and test everything and everyone.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

In my copious INTJness I'd like to be able to approach someone who seems like an NT, male or female, and ask them if they would like to enter into a partnership for world domination (plus or minus a country or two) 

Since being this direct pretty much explodes all kinds of social norms, I'm at a loss.

But... the question was directed toward all NTs. It just seems that everywhere every other type goes is also somewhere NTs will go. 

Let me narrow this down to _college situations. _
Do you/did you (NT women,) typically 'party' like most other girls, or are/were you usually too preoccupied with demanding majors/too disinterested in that level of social interaction to end up in those sorts of places? If I did walk into a bookstore and found you reading, how unwelcome would an interruption be from someone trying to talk to you?


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Speaking for only myself. I did not party at all. You would have found me in the bookshop or coffee shop and if you seemed sincerely interested in talking to me (not just trying to pick me up), I would have probably been welcoming. 
I don't know about other NT women but I'm very laid back and easy-going. I'm just not outgoing.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

In college I didn't go to any general parties at all. Sometimes I went out with the assigned class groups to pubs to "study," where I was the only one wanting to stay on task while the rest got buzzed. One of my friends dragged me to nightclubs a few times, but I didn't want to dance with any strangers and refused to engage them in conversation. I found those places to be a huge invasion of personal space more than anything else.

My favorite spot was a quiet underground library by the engineering department. Only a few people even knew it existed and those who went there left me alone. 

I met my husband at work. He was a co-worker. We were friends and had a few classes together. I got to know him before I dated him. I doubt I would ever date a pure stranger without someone introducing me or having some continued interaction with them. 

A person approaching me when I'm alone reading will receive a scowl from me and a cutting remark or I'll ignore him.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

The Real McCoy said:


> In my copious INTJness I'd like to be able to approach someone who seems like an NT, male or female, and ask them if they would like to enter into a partnership for world domination (plus or minus a country or two)
> 
> Since being this direct pretty much explodes all kinds of social norms, I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...


Nope, don't party. 
Yes to both. 
If I'm in a bookstore then I'm skimming the books, I'd be okay with someone interrupting me unless they did it in a creepy manner. You'll catch me reading/writing in my campus library, interruptions are not welcomed.


----------



## wabi sabi (Aug 7, 2013)

In college, my ENTJ friend and I went to all the usual social gatherings but would secretly analyze people/social interactions (my preference) + come up with strategies to influence those observed social forces to achieve a desired outcome (her preference). It was fun. Of course, this was all done while drunk.

But then I think we also strategically adopted a SF facade to hide our ulterior motives-- man, we sound evil or something. So yeah, would have been hard to spot us as NTs, I'm afraid.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

You can find me in class, but I don't stay to hang out though. That's because I'm older with responsibilities outside of college, including a son.

But if I happen to have the time to myself to go to the book store, I wouldn't mind someone interrupting me while I skipped through the books/mags.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

They hide in plain sight, the Internet is a like a safe house for them.


----------



## HamsterSamurai (Jun 28, 2012)

The Real McCoy said:


> In my copious INTJness I'd like to be able to approach someone who seems like an NT, male or female, and ask them if they would like to enter into a partnership for world domination


Dunno, this would work pretty well on me. 



The Real McCoy said:


> Let me narrow this down to _college situations. _
> Do you/did you (NT women,) typically 'party' like most other girls, or are/were you usually too preoccupied with demanding majors/too disinterested in that level of social interaction to end up in those sorts of places? If I did walk into a bookstore and found you reading, how unwelcome would an interruption be from someone trying to talk to you?


I don't really party unless there is a reason, like someone I'm interested in or an obligation. I don't like being interrupted at the bookstore, cause it's my mind space, but maybe if I go to the coffee shop to read my new book... And you have something interesting and relevant to say.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I am not anti party. I will go out. But I am usually doing it with like one other person or getting the word thru my best friend (an extrovert). Anyways I am usually as many said, in a corner observing everyone. I really don't mind being out I just don't insert myself into a group of people to converse. I like watching tho. And I don't mind getting a buzz sometimes.

That stuff is not a main focus tho. Its friday night my kids are at their dads for the weekend and here I am. I considered going out and calling my best friend, mainly to blow off steam because of a hectic work week. But then I thought of all the work involved and decided this is what I would rather do.

Anyways in general aside from parenting responsibilities I put a lot into my work and bring it home with me. I will come up with unassigned tasks just for better functionality and improvement to mine or others jobs just because I like it. I like editing too. 

I am at my kids activities a lot always on the side of the room watching all the soccer moms analyzing them.

Anyways those are all places I am.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm an NT girl! I have about 4 other female NT friends, it's awesome


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

theredpanda said:


> I'm an NT girl! I have about 4 other female NT friends, it's awesome


So jealous.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

The Real McCoy said:


> So jealous.


Yeah I've been told that before by other people on the site  I have some pretty awesome friends- we are not like most girls..


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Let me narrow this down to _college situations. _
> Do you/did you (NT women,) typically 'party' like most other girls, or are/were you usually too preoccupied with demanding majors/too disinterested in that level of social interaction to end up in those sorts of places? If I did walk into a bookstore and found you reading, how unwelcome would an interruption be from someone trying to talk to you?


I partied balls in college, but learning and grades were my priority.

If a person walked up to me in a bookstore and seemed creepy or (this is mean but true) stupid, I would probably try to disengage pretty quick. If they wanted to talk books...like good books, not Young Adult books... and were at least somewhat socially adept, I would be pretty stoked, and a conversation would be extremely welcome.

Usually I'm the one harassing people at bookstores, though, because I can see what genre a person is in. People are usually pretty happy to discuss books with other people who like books, you know?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

If you go to school, the girls that do great at math and science are likely to be NT.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 14, 2014)

LOL! I think it would solve most of ours if we were able to find NT guys too! But alas, we're probably at home?...not having to deal with people.


----------



## nuut (Jan 13, 2014)

The Real McCoy said:


> If I did walk into a bookstore and found you reading, how unwelcome would an interruption be from someone trying to talk to you?


Not unwelcome at all, especially if you have something interesting to say.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Moonious said:


> If you go to school, the girls that do great at math and science are likely to be NT.



Stereotype. I doubt I'm the only NT who has a C in math, although that may just be because of the lack of effort and resulting piles of missing assignments...


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Mercutio said:


> Stereotype. I doubt I'm the only NT who has a C in math, although that may just be because of the lack of effort and resulting piles of missing assignments...


True, but it's a start.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> Dear NT Women, where are you? Why are you so hard to find in person?
> 
> I think this would solve many of my life problems.


LOL.... Well this morning I woke up checked on my gardening experiment. I had to send the schedule to all of my employees and I had to make sure they were going to show up to work tomorrow (Monday). Then I went and read an article in Time magazine, Watched a documentary, Came on this website to read some posts and now I'm heading to the beach to go Snorkeling to enjoy a day in the sun before tomorrow's Monday craziness.


----------



## Southgrove (Apr 29, 2014)

Where to find NT girls? Easy.

The internetz.


----------



## CrystalHaji (Jul 6, 2014)

We're not hard to find, she's often the know it all in class or in some club like a fan club or a study group, hardly a sport one


----------



## static hysteria (Dec 23, 2013)

Find the girls who like to geek out endlessly about their interests, and who aren't afraid to speak their minds or debate with others, even though what they say might be a bit harsh. Most of the other NT girls I know are like that.


Moonious said:


> If you go to school, the girls that do great at math and science are likely to be NT.


This is a stereotype! I did very poorly in Math back in high school because I was more interested in right-brained pursuits, and I didn't see the point. I did ace my Logic and Critical Thinking courses, however!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

...I'm usually in class, so...


----------



## Possum93 (Jul 9, 2014)

I spend a lot of time at college, mainly because my college is an agricultural college in the middle of nowhere and the buses only come twice a day. It's a pain in the arse if you don't have a car. 

When I'm not at college, I'm at home on the internet. It's where I spend most of my time.

I don't really go to bookstores,coffee shops or antique shops that others have mentioned and I tend not to go to the library, unless I get a rare compulsion to go. My local library is crap and it's never open when I get in to town after college. I probably would go if it was any good though.

I'm not really the kind of girl to go partying, and I mostly avoid socialising like the plague, but every once in a blue moon, I allow myself to be dragged out of the house and in to the pub or club by my INFP friend.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

static hysteria said:


> This is a stereotype! I did very poorly in Math back in high school because I was more interested in right-brained pursuits, and I didn't see the point. I did ace my Logic and Critical Thinking courses, however!


I should have worded it differently! Definitly stereotype, but I mean if you go to one of those classes, there is a good chance that one of the girls who does well in the class is a NT.
:kitteh:


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

PerC


----------



## noz (Dec 7, 2009)

In my experience, you want to look for specific classes in Uni. If my impressions were spot on, then you couldn't throw a paper airplane in any classics or ancient greek history class without hitting one, maybe two INT women. Physics and chem classes would be another place to look.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

You can tell F vs T by posture, then N vs S by talking to them.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

HighSteaks said:


> Those are the ones sitting in the corner of the room, either observing everything at the same time or completely oblivious to everything. It depends on the kind of NT you are talking about.



yup, last row corner seat....never front, never center


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

intp_gurl said:


> yup, last row corner seat....never front, never center


You cant be sitting there, that is where my seat is.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Theology said:


> You cant be sitting there, that is where my seat is.


ok then, look for the girl who is sitting in the last row corner seat, on a guy's lap. :wink:


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm here - by "here" I mean I live in Switzerland, possibly one of the best countries in the world for scenery and quality of life. 

And FYI I'm single.

Just saying...


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

intp_gurl said:


> ok then, look for the girl who is sitting in the last row corner seat, on a guy's lap. :wink:


So what you're saying is you want to sit on my lap?


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Theology said:


> So what you're saying is you want to sit on my lap?


If you're sitting in my seat, then I have no other choice.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

intp_gurl said:


> If you're sitting in my seat, then I have no other choice.


I'm sure that why


----------



## skrulle (Jul 11, 2014)

This INTP woman: 4 PM - drinking morning coffee, just closed the curtains because sunlight.


----------



## intp_gurl (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah....if you want an intp woman look for the one person who hates the sun. 

The sun and brightness hurts our eyes. You'll find us singing in the rain instead.


----------



## RashelSlivermoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Well, I can tell you right now that I put a mask on in public so most people don't see me as an ENTP. If we do start talking, and I ask them to guess my type, they usually go with ENFP or ENFJ, and then I'm like ahahahaha no. They get this kind of scared look on their face if they know MBTI and I tell them that I'm ENTP, so, that's why NT ladies are really hard to find. The key word is 'find'.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

When I was in college, I would have totally responded to world domination as a pickup line. Actually, I would probably still respond to that as a pickup line 

As for where you would have found me:

7am - in the electronics lab, prepping for the day's experiment and/or finishing all of the assignments I didn't do the night before.
In class the rest of the morning.
Noon - in the cafeteria for about 5 minutes before I would escape to my secret spot on the roof of one of the buildings.
In class the rest of the afternoon.
4pm - in the campus pub with my classmates - typically the only girl in a group of 10 or more guys
The rest of the evening - at work, NOT doing any of my assignments

*OR*

Blowing off all my classes and spending my entire day at the climbing gym


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

RashelSlivermoon said:


> Well, I can tell you right now that I put a mask on in public so most people don't see me as an ENTP. If we do start talking, and I ask them to guess my type, they usually go with ENFP or ENFJ, and then I'm like ahahahaha no. They get this kind of scared look on their face if they know MBTI and I tell them that I'm ENTP, so, that's why NT ladies are really hard to find. The key word is 'find'.


I'm like this at work. My ENTJs-ness can be too intense for people in a professional setting. So until I've rallied into a stable position, I've been holding some of my traits in check. At first glance, I'd seem like an INFJ, ENFJ or an ENFP. Socially, I'm very much an ENTJ, but I've been known to scare off people, especially men.


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

I'll always be at least a little frustrated with the fact that social norms force you all to put on facades. I'd be lying if I said a woman going ENTJ/ENTP full throttle didn't put me off guard- I too am a victim of the brainwashing. But overall I'm confident that those are among the best personalities, and that society will one day adjust to them. As soon as certain males stop feeling insecure about women being in charge anyway.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

The Real McCoy said:


> I'll always be at least a little frustrated with the fact that social norms force you all to put on facades. I'd be lying if I said a woman going ENTJ/ENTP full throttle didn't put me off guard- I too am a victim of the brainwashing. But overall I'm confident that those are among the best personalities, and that society will one day adjust to them. As soon as certain males stop feeling insecure about women being in charge anyway.


----------



## Calmwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Having to put up social "masks" is very tiring- believe me. I had a brief discussion with my new friends about MBTI and they all thought i was some kind of sensor-feeler type because I was cheerful and talkative around them. They don't know how draining that is


----------



## I_am_the_NiTe (Nov 29, 2013)

Calmwolf said:


> Having to put up social "masks" is very tiring- believe me. I had a brief discussion with my new friends about MBTI and they all thought i was some kind of sensor-feeler type because I was cheerful and talkative around them. They don't know how draining that is


Showing enthusiasm when really you feel little to no excitement at all is killer, although it's definitely not as bad for male INTJs. It is already societal expectation for men to be pretty ENTJ-like [close going by functions.] If we sell ourselves as Mr. Darcy we're also pretty well set.

But I'm right there with you. Our struggle is quite similar.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

As with any introvert, the NT's of us will be hard to find unless you talk with us, deeply, and for some time. You might even want to play games with us to judge our functions and find out that way. I know that if you play a board game with me, you could probably have typed me officially by the end of the game. lol

With extroverted NT's….sometimes they look a lot like NF's. But that's just me.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

mwhite5990 said:


> Lets be honest, most of us are hiding on the internet
> 
> I would probably be hard to pick out as an NT at first glance. You have to have real conversations with me for it to show.


besides PerC, where do you and other NT ladies "hide" on the internet?


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Truth Advocate said:


> As with any introvert, the NT's of us will be hard to find unless you talk with us, deeply, and for some time. You might even* want to play games with us to judge our functions* and find out that way. I know that if you play a board game with me, you could probably have typed me officially by the end of the game. lol
> 
> With extroverted NT's….sometimes they look a lot like NF's. But that's just me.


Oh man... that one time during Zombicide, where my INFP bro (with the team inside) wanted to hold the door open until all people back safely inside the prison. And my ENTJ self (with the outside team on a mission) was heading back were like "CLOSE THE DOOR, THE ZOMBIES ARE SPAWNING TOO QUICKLY!". The horde approached and the inside team decided to close the door (much to my INFP brother's protests, me yelling "GO GO GO!"). The three of us held off as much as we could and then died in a bloody massacre just outside the door... Sacrifices made, manly tears were shed.


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

You might find us at a bookstore. I know that's definitely where you'd find me. :happy:


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

stiletto said:


> Oh man... that one time during Zombicide, where my INFP bro (with the team inside) wanted to hold the door open until all people back safely inside the prison. And my ENTJ self (with the outside team on a mission) was heading back were like "CLOSE THE DOOR, THE ZOMBIES ARE SPAWNING TOO QUICKLY!". The horde approached and the inside team decided to close the door (much to my INFP brother's protests, me yelling "GO GO GO!"). The three of us held off as much as we could and then died in a bloody massacre just outside the door... Sacrifices made, manly tears were shed.


Lol, see what I'm saying?


----------



## high_heels (Jul 26, 2013)

Ahem...for this ENTJ you will find me online trolling at multiple platforms. Offline, I'm out doing my swimming laps, or blowing off steam in a boxing gym. How you will notice me? There's a huge sign on my forehead that says..... "approach with caution". 

I don't do bookstores, I do go in coffee shops but not to read a book but I will most likely be on my computer doing work related things. If not, you will find me in a bar drinking by myself, or driving to the mountain side for a great and quiet view of the city.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

I found one, but she got suckered by one of those SP types. I laugh because she thinks she's happy. So shortsighted. And dude is desperately insecure over little ol' me. He knows he's a dullard. At the same time its scares the shit out of me, because he's clearly prone to irrational behavior. She can barely hide my influence over her and he can barely contain his anger. I've gradually realized its time to move on. She's not so great that I'll just wait around for her to get the picture. 

I have to say, NT women are VERY hard to give up.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I calculate that we comprise an estimate of roughly 6% of the population. So out of every hundred dates you go on you should encounter at least one INTJ, two INTP's, one ENTJ, and two ENTP's. It's a plan, if you're desperate. Well.. if you can get us to show up to the date in the first place that is..


----------



## high_heels (Jul 26, 2013)

ScarlettHayden said:


> I calculate that we comprise an estimate of roughly 6% of the population. So out of every hundred dates you go on you should encounter at least one INTJ, two INTP's, one ENTJ, and two ENTP's. It's a plan, if you're desperate. Well.. if you can get us to show up to the date in the first place that is..


Gheez!!! That made sense. If the dating world is a competition, being an ENTJ in a pool of 100 women would be quite an interesting thing to compete with other ladies. Hahahahaha 

No wonder I always get the "You are so different" line from my crappy dates.


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

^ That says a lot. There was strong mutual feelings, but the more I tried to reach her, the more unseemly it felt. She wanted to have her cake and eat it too. Finally, I said fuck it.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

I have three NT female friends, INTJ, ENTJ, and INTP 
This INTJ friend, you can find her in her chemistry lab, library, or book store.
This INTP friend often uses her ENFJ mask and a complicated person. she is more social than my INTJ friend. you can find her anywhere.
This ENTJ friend is really sociable. She loves to be leader, debate, etc. You can find her in a seminar, campus event, yeah something like that.


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

jehosafats said:


> I have to say, NT women are VERY hard to give up.


Why's that?


----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

Truth Advocate said:


> Why's that?


In a word: communication. I've never had it like that before, where a woman can easily comprehend your intensity, your ruthless adherence to 'facts' and everything. They can take a good thrashing and not take it to mean you don't love them. They don't seem to acquiesce as easily either. They can argue without saying a word. It's rare. Especially when they're all fine-looking. Very hard to give up.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Until post college they aren't into dating anyway lol. Afterwards though, two NT's as partners is the most fearsome force in the world.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

Women are too emotional to be rational ... and when has a rational i don't have sex with her, cause are very masculinized.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Women are too emotional to be rational ... and when has a rational i don't have sex with her, cause are very masculinized.


Oh dear God.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Oh dear God.


I do not like intellectual conversation with a woman, seriously. And they do not like intellectual man, my experience tells me having status (like money, beauty and trickery) only speak bitching in her ear, and fuck her in next.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I do not like intellectual conversation with a woman, seriously. And they do not like intellectual man, my experience tells me having status (like money, beauty and trickery) only speak bitching in her ear, and fuck her in next.


But... that's just a generalisation. I'm not entirely sure about some of what you're saying because it doesn't make sense, though. Could you clarify please?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Cesspool said:


> Until post college they aren't into dating anyway lol. Afterwards though, two NT's as partners is the most fearsome force in the world.


I second this notion based on personal experience!


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

There is something incredibly sexy about NT women with sufficiently developed feeling ( and likewise NF women with well developed thinking). I am positive for a long term relationship I would have to be with some type of N , the rest isn't as important.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> But... that's just a generalisation. I'm not entirely sure about some of what you're saying because it doesn't make sense, though. Could you clarify please?


I am Spanish and do not speak the native language, so to summarize: I do not like rational women, because they are boring. Most women that I picked up in my life I wasted no time, and was just ready to fuck ... 

Woman does not match reason or intellectualism, 99% that I met were very emotional.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> I am Spanish and do not speak the native language, so to summarize: I do not like rational women, because they are boring. Most women that I picked up in my life I wasted no time, and was just ready to fuck ...
> 
> Woman does not match reason or intellectualism, 99% that I met were very emotional.


Ah, that's okay. Hmm, not all rational women are boring- maybe they just find it more difficult to open up. Everyone has emotions, some people just like to make it less obvious for various reasons- vulnerability being one perhaps. The women you pick up sound silly, I daresay. 
What exactly do you like in a woman then?


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Ah, that's okay. Hmm, not all rational women are boring- maybe they just find it more difficult to open up. Everyone has emotions, some people just like to make it less obvious for various reasons- vulnerability being one perhaps. The women you pick up sound silly, I daresay.
> What exactly do you like in a woman then?


That is feminine, good mother, good cook, be submissive to me. But today's women are very free and libertine, then I take to have sex and only ... so no wedding today, only to return to patriarchy and had respect for families, but today only take this "freedom" to them have sex with them. 
Will call me crazy to read this because the United States is one of the countries most infected by feminism. hahahaha


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> That is feminine, good mother, good cook, be submissive to me. But today's women are very free and libertine, then I take to have sex and only ... so no wedding today, only to return to patriarchy and had respect for families, but today only take this "freedom" to them have sex with them.
> Will call me crazy to read this because the United States is one of the countries most infected by feminism. hahahaha


Each to their own, I suppose. You obviously have more... traditional views. Though there must be a reason for your need for control. I personally think everybody needs more skills than, uh, cooking. What about science? Marie Curie had better things to do than cooking, clearly. I do not intend to push my views on you, but the only women you are going to get with that mindset are probably going to be goldiggers or emotionally damaged sex machines.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> Each to their own, I suppose. You obviously have more... traditional views. Though there must be a reason for your need for control. I personally think everybody needs more skills than, uh, cooking. What about science? Marie Curie had better things to do than cooking, clearly. I do not intend to push my views on you, but the only women you are going to get with that mindset are probably going to be goldiggers or emotionally damaged sex machines.


Marie Curie was the exception, as various geniuses who think outside of the curve. One thing I tell you man x woman relationship in the nature / biology will always speak stronger because the man dominates, and the woman is submissive, no fake gender study that speaks to the contrary. Rational women tend to extinction because it is not their duty, so they are rare. 

And even with 50 years of women's liberation have never seen a good female labor in science, most are depending on other men. Sorry, this is not sexism, it's reality. I'm no genius to be a man but genius will still be the minority of men. 

I do not want to go back to the past, I'm not traditional, just think in the old molds people were happier in their marriages. Today the number of divorces increased. Today only take advantage of their freedom need not be golddigger because woman like excitement, I offer it to her without money ... most are pretty rational are the most unloved and ugly....


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Marie Curie was the exception, as various geniuses who think outside of the curve. One thing I tell you man x woman relationship in the nature / biology will always speak stronger because the man dominates, and the woman is submissive, no fake gender study that speaks to the contrary. Rational women tend to extinction because it is not their duty, so they are rare.
> 
> And even with 50 years of women's liberation have never seen a good female labor in science, most are depending on other men. Sorry, this is not sexism, it's reality. I'm no genius to be a man but genius will still be the minority of men.
> 
> I do not want to go back to the past, I'm not traditional, just think in the old molds people were happier in their marriages. Today the number of divorces increased. Today only take advantage of their freedom need not be golddigger because woman like excitement, I offer it to her without money ... most are pretty rational are the most unloved and ugly....


I'm pretty rational and I'm not unloved and I haven't been called ugly. Rationality and beauty aren't directly linked.

Edit: there are some influential female scientists in today's society, maybe there are more males in science but there are other academic fields that women are in. Look at Rachel from Countdown- she's attractive, but also rational and intelligent.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 31, 2013)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> I'm pretty rational and I'm not unloved and I haven't been called ugly. Rationality and beauty aren't directly linked.
> 
> Edit: there are some influential female scientists in today's society, maybe there are more males in science but there are other academic fields that women are in. Look at Rachel from Countdown- she's attractive, but also rational and intelligent.


Only say that women who are with useless* guys like me are not because they have problems or are golddiggers, but because they like the emotion, like a dominant man. That's nature, you can be the greatest genius, but his instincts still spoke louder, even more because you are emotional by nature (differentiate of 'feeling' second jung). 

Most ugly women are rational because they need to compensate for their lack of beauty, and consequently study more, already pretty easy to get used to that beauty does not train the reasoning. 

You can only exception. It's hard, but biology will surpass everything you say, women say one thing and do other behind.

Done here, thanks !!


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Only say that women who are with useless* guys like me are not because they have problems or are golddiggers, but because they like the emotion, like a dominant man. That's nature, you can be the greatest genius, but his instincts still spoke louder, even more because you are emotional by nature (differentiate of 'feeling' second jung).
> 
> Most ugly women are rational because they need to compensate for their lack of beauty, and consequetemente study more, already pretty easy to get used to that beauty does not train the reasoning.
> 
> ...


You're welcome.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

I_destroyedtheuniverse said:


> You're welcome.


You are a patient person.


----------



## I_destroyedtheuniverse (Jul 24, 2014)

EDLC said:


> You are a patient person.


I am, I am. But I think it's because I don't care much.


----------



## Cescafran (May 22, 2013)

I can be found almost anywhere-I'm the one who laughs in weird places at the movies and who has three different parties to attend in a weekend. I can also be found haunting the local library in practically any section.
The only place you will never find me is in one of those weird domestic home living shops


----------



## Truth Advocate (Apr 14, 2014)

You could find me walking around the cities' lake, or in the library…I stay in a lot. If I'm out, I'm usually out to go in to some other persons' house. Or class. Yeah. You pretty much wouldn't know me unless you went to my church or saw me at the library/store/friends house.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

I've only meet one NT girl and she was the queen of her nerdy friends. She's ENTP.

I've never meet an INTJ and INTP girl. I think some of the bossy girls at work either ENTJ,ISTJ, or ESTJ so I'm never really sure.


----------



## furryrodent (Aug 8, 2014)

My typical go-to places are Barnes and Noble and parks where I'll be reading, journaling, or sketching. I'm also a fan of hanging out in Starbucks or small cafes. 

In college, I spend a lot of time in my apt, the library, other academic buildings. I also frequent the music building a lot. Most of my friends are NTs/NFs and musicians. Personally, I've really liked the environment and people at my school and haven't had any trouble meeting new NTs and making good friends. I will probably have less luck after I graduate, but I am happy with my current friends.

I like talking to / being talked to by strangers in the places that I hang out, but most of my long lasting friendships have stemmed from school/work.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

The Joker said:


> Only say that women who are with useless* guys like me are not because they have problems or are golddiggers, but because they like the emotion, like a dominant man. That's nature, you can be the greatest genius, but his instincts still spoke louder, even more because you are emotional by nature (differentiate of 'feeling' second jung).
> 
> Most ugly women are rational because they need to compensate for their lack of beauty, and consequently study more, already pretty easy to get used to that beauty does not train the reasoning.
> 
> ...


Your poor mother and future children...


----------



## frozenmusic (Aug 12, 2014)

Might be because women are generally more inclined towards feelings and emotional expression, which are not traits of the NTs. I can clearly see it when I need to interact with other females, I've always felt like I was very different from them.


----------

